# All hope of getting a tip went out the window as soon as she said "...



## jerseymc (Jul 22, 2014)

"We want to spurge a little so we order UberX"

Synopsis:
As I was driving towards the airport tonight, I got a ping at the airport. I call right away to get their exact location and let them know the make, model and color of my vehicle and ETA to them. We located each other easily, pull over and got out, I load their suitcases in the trunk and got back in the car. We informally greet each other and I start the trip and see a destination of Central Park West address. As I started driving, they proceed to tell me they're newly wed couple and coming back from their honeymoon. So I congrats them for their union of matrimony. Then she proceed to tell me this is the very end of their honeymoon so she want to spurge a little instead of taking the cab. I wanted so much to tell her we're cheaper than taxi and to stop being cheap and order Uber black but didn't want to spoil their final descend to reality. I got them to their destination without a hiccup, got out and took the luggage out of the trunk. In hoping to get at least couple of dollars instead they grab their belongings and took off like the thoroughbred at the Belmont. 

Rant:
You live on CPW, Upper middle class is consider poor in that neighborhood. You have to tip you door man all the time. WTF, if you took the freaking stinking cab which would've cost more and you've still tip him. I provided better and cheaper service and you can't tip me. 3 stars


----------



## Daemoness (Aug 27, 2014)

Clueless. Like the Goldman Sachs VP I once gave a ride to with her gigantic suitcase from her downtown workplace. What's a tip?


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

its not really their fault
uber tells customer tips is included hahah
u just have to tell them that tip isnt included


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

Tip Is illegal on uber. You can get your driver in trouble


----------



## jakob (Jul 16, 2014)

As I drive to the airport we talk about uber and the tipping situation, dude gets upset that all this time he thought tip was included, he claims he's always GOOD AT TIPPING and gets on his phone to make sure what I am saying is true.... He finds out that only Uber taxi is only tip included..... Arrived at destination gets his luggage, says thanks and walks away lol but I did get to shake his hand


----------



## TrafficSlayer (Aug 16, 2014)

jerseymc said:


> "We want to spurge a little so we order UberX"
> 
> Synopsis:
> As I was driving towards the airport tonight, I got a ping at the airport. I call right away to get their exact location and let them know the make, model and color of my vehicle and ETA to them. We located each other easily, pull over and got out, I load their suitcases in the trunk and got back in the car. We informally greet each other and I start the trip and see a destination of Central Park West address. As I started driving, they proceed to tell me they're newly wed couple and coming back from their honeymoon. So I congrats them for their union of matrimony. Then she proceed to tell me this is the very end of their honeymoon so she want to spurge a little instead of taking the cab. I wanted so much to tell her we're cheaper than taxi and to stop being cheap and order Uber black but didn't want to spoil their final descend to reality. I got them to their destination without a hiccup, got out and took the luggage out of the trunk. In hoping to get at least couple of dollars instead they grab their belongings and took off like the thoroughbred at the Belmont.
> ...


3 stars is generous of you. Airport rides are generally flat rate, so i start them at 4 stars. Tippers get 5 stars. If you don't tip and then also: take water or candy, have heavy/large/lots of luggage, demean me in any way (saying things like do you also have a real job? ), or live in a really expensive place or discuss money, then i start deducting stars pretty heavily when you don't tip.


----------



## TrafficSlayer (Aug 16, 2014)

jakob said:


> As I drive to the airport we talk about uber and the tipping situation, dude gets upset that all this time he thought tip was included, he claims he's always GOOD AT TIPPING and gets on his phone to make sure what I am saying is true.... He finds out that only Uber taxi is only tip included..... Arrived at destination gets his luggage, says thanks and walks away lol but I did get to shake his hand


So, no tip huh? Did he also 3 star you? Lol


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

puber said:


> Tip Is illegal on uber. You can get your driver in trouble


Illegal???? Where do you get this information? Do you really believe what you are saying? Tipping will not get your driver in trouble. If the driver is begging for tips, that is a different thing. But, there is NOTHING wrong with a driver accepting a tip.

I would also suggest that you not use the term "illegal" unless there is some criminal law statute that actually makes something truly illegal.


----------



## Sean O'Gorman (Apr 17, 2014)

You know, for some people, just paying for transportation is considered splurging.


----------



## TrafficSlayer (Aug 16, 2014)

Sean O'Gorman said:


> You know, for some people, just paying for transportation is considered splurging.


And "some people" don't live in central park west either.


----------



## jakob (Jul 16, 2014)

Haha, I hope not TrafficSlay,problem with me is I'm too nice to give out anything less than 5, what bothers me is cheap ppl, I don't really care no more if they don't tip, it's become the usual. Now what will get them 1star is cheap asses who get in the car and shout don't start the meter until you punch in the gps (which I never do) or ppl who make me wait at rush hours when it's about to surge without saying sorry. And to the guy today who told me to drop him off downstairs because there's no traffic at the airport


----------



## UberSF (Jul 30, 2014)

Daemoness said:


> Clueless. Like the Goldman Sachs VP I once gave a ride to with her gigantic suitcase from her downtown workplace. What's a tip?


I hate those 1%ers!!!


----------



## jerseymc (Jul 22, 2014)

Sean O'Gorman said:


> You know, for some people, just paying for transportation is considered splurging.


With all due respect, I agree to disagree with you.

First of all, splurging is when you want a CPW address, not when you need a car service from the airport, I'll get to that later. A median rent price of a 2 bdrm apt on that block goes for over $4k/month and the sale price of 1 bdrm condo starts at $1M+. Given all real estates are expensive in NYC, you can do a whole lot more with the same money in other neighborhoods on the small island of Manhattan and get the same convenience and amenities. So therefore residing on CPW is splurging.

Secondly, paying for transportation (car service) from the airport is not splurging especially in this situation. Consider it's 9pm on labor day, you just got off a long flight, the last thing you want to do is to take the public transportation to save a few buck. Here's the scenario after you get off the plane, go thru customs, get your check baggage. You rush to catch the airtrain from the airport to Penn station to transfer to the Path train to NYC, once you get into the city, you go catch the subway to get to your neighborhood, when you get off your stop, now you will have to walk the 3 or so blocks from the subway station to your condo. sounds pretty easy except for the fact that you and the misses have to drag 3 suitcases and a carry on. All this on a holiday weekend schedule shouldn't take you more than 2.5 hours if the stars and the planets all aligned up. Meanwhile, I get you to the front door of your condo from the time you ping me in under 40 minutes in a clean air conditioned car. Is it really splurging? and how much do you value your time?


----------



## Uber Driver 007 (Jun 17, 2014)

OP- welcome to the forums. 

I'm curious....Is there a reason you were expecting a tip? NJ/NYC have adapted this 'no tipping' phenomena extremely well. You sound like this was the exception, when it is the norm.


----------



## SunSmith (Apr 20, 2014)

jerseymc said:


> "We want to spurge a little so we order UberX"
> 
> Rant:
> You live on CPW, Upper middle class is consider poor in that neighborhood. You have to tip you door man all the time. WTF, if you took the freaking stinking cab which would've cost more and you've still tip him. I provided better and cheaper service and you can't tip me. 3 stars


Yes, but the doorman and the building management hasn't repeatedly said, "no need to tip" which Uber has and does. Not only is Uber tipping rare, Lyft tipping is decreasing. That no tip message Uber gives out is insidious.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

In my experience, the richer they are, less chance of a tip.
My buddy drove Warren Buffet ,NOT with Uber, no tip !
And why are you hating on yellow cabs? Some cabs I'm sure are nicer than whatever you're driving, unless you have a Mercedes or an Escalade which I seriously doubt.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

It's true. The richer they are, the less likely to tip. They enter into this whole other world where the only real people are other rich people. Everyone else is like a robot that is lucky to work for them.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

*Absolutely, I've driven people back in the day with limousine companies who are rich and super famous, most don't tip.
The Park Avenue, Fifth Avenue people are the worst. Plus they talk down to you.
The people who tip the most are sometimes the people who can least afford it. 
I have gotten some very large tips from famous people but it's rare.*


----------



## JeffD1964 (Nov 27, 2014)

jerseymc said:


> "We want to spurge a little so we order UberX"
> 
> Synopsis:
> As I was driving towards the airport tonight, I got a ping at the airport. I call right away to get their exact location and let them know the make, model and color of my vehicle and ETA to them. We located each other easily, pull over and got out, I load their suitcases in the trunk and got back in the car. We informally greet each other and I start the trip and see a destination of Central Park West address. As I started driving, they proceed to tell me they're newly wed couple and coming back from their honeymoon. So I congrats them for their union of matrimony. Then she proceed to tell me this is the very end of their honeymoon so she want to spurge a little instead of taking the cab. I wanted so much to tell her we're cheaper than taxi and to stop being cheap and order Uber black but didn't want to spoil their final descend to reality. I got them to their destination without a hiccup, got out and took the luggage out of the trunk. In hoping to get at least couple of dollars instead they grab their belongings and took off like the thoroughbred at the Belmont.
> ...


Why not one star?


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

I've driven a guy who claimed he is well informed about uber and all driver concerns, yet no tip.. if uber won't implement a tipping function, the only other solution is raising rates.


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

jerseymc said:


> "We want to spurge a little so we order UberX"
> 
> Synopsis:
> As I was driving towards the airport tonight, I got a ping at the airport. I call right away to get their exact location and let them know the make, model and color of my vehicle and ETA to them. We located each other easily, pull over and got out, I load their suitcases in the trunk and got back in the car. We informally greet each other and I start the trip and see a destination of Central Park West address. As I started driving, they proceed to tell me they're newly wed couple and coming back from their honeymoon. So I congrats them for their union of matrimony. Then she proceed to tell me this is the very end of their honeymoon so she want to spurge a little instead of taking the cab. I wanted so much to tell her we're cheaper than taxi and to stop being cheap and order Uber black but didn't want to spoil their final descend to reality. I got them to their destination without a hiccup, got out and took the luggage out of the trunk. In hoping to get at least couple of dollars instead they grab their belongings and took off like the thoroughbred at the Belmont.
> ...


You should never be afraid to burst a pax's bubble, you're only telling them the truth. I won't necessarily bad mouth Uber but when a pax asks me how I like it, I tell them not so much.


----------

